# December 2008 - Awoonga Houseboat 30th Birthday Celebrations



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey Fellas,

I've been getting a bit excited lately and thought I would post something (wasnt sure where else to post it) about it, my wife has been asking about what I would like to do for my 30th birthday.

Its not for two years mind you but she wants to know so she can get organised early, and also arrange things with my family from interstate.......

After looking at a few options, including just her and I heading back up north to Cairns, Darwin, or west to WA, I think I have finally come to a decision on my ultimate 30th birthday celebration.

Looking like we will hire a 33" houseboat on Lake Awoonga in December for a week. Invite family and friends to stay for the week to share in the celebrations and good times, with some Barra fishing to fill in inbetween 

The houseboat serving as a mothership, fishing missions would then be launced via the smaller boats int he floatilla, consisting of tinny's, and most likely a number of kayaks, working our way around the dam over the course of the week 

I cant think of any better way to spend the week.......!!

Maybe some of the QLD AKFF'ers would like to drop by and have a fish and a beer with us as well


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

I like your priorities mate. What are the houseboats going for up there. I did not know that there were houseboats and was planning on going there and staying in a caravan park. The houseboat is obviously a much better idea.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Heya Garrick,

Its around the $1800 mark for a week on the 33' boat, which sleeps 8 people.
They have a larger 44' which sleeps more (12 maybe?) but this was around the $2600 mark.

They also have one smaller boat which I didnt enquire about as well, which would be a little cheaper again.

Even at 1800ish, its only around $30 per person per night if you can manage to fill the boat  so not too bad I reckon.


----------

